# Water Temperature Guidelines



## RedfishJohn (Sep 18, 2011)

I would like some help with water temp guidelines for various varieties of in shore fish.

I am told that the Spec Trout and Redfish will be plentiful when the water temperture reaches 65 degrees. I do not know if this is true or not.
Also is there some where I can find Temps vs varieties of fish.

For instance
More Flounder Caught when water temp is _____?

More Trout caught when water temp is _______?

More Redfish caught when water temp is _______?

Or, perhaps to find the various fish find areas that have water temps of whichever.

Any wise experienced folks out there got any answers?

Also, I have been going to www.wunderground.com to find water temps.
Is there a better place?

May have to find deep holes to find cool temp or
find sunny flats areas for warmer water temp.


Is there a correlation of water temp for the variety fish. People who go out into gulf fish in deep water so water temp remains pretty constant deep. In in shore areas where I like to fish may require special attention to finding right temp. But what is the right Temp.?


Thanks and choose to have a great day,

RedfishJohn:notworthy:


----------



## Sammy (Oct 10, 2012)

I would like this info as well. The only thing I know is I catch more fish out fishing then when I'm working.


----------



## RedfishJohn (Sep 18, 2011)

I certainly guarantee you that that is true. I think I work too hard at fishing!


----------

